# SigVirus



## thalmin (Sep 2, 2005)

That SigVirus april fool's joke was soooo funny. I keep seeing those "fools" with their sig lines and I can't help from laughing all over again. I hope for something like that again next year. Not.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 2, 2005)

*Humor is Not Universal*

SigVirus is a hell of a drug ....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, each April Fool's joke should ideally be a one-time deal anyway.

- Jdvn1 "I didn't get infected!  "


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 5, 2005)

Hehe, how did you avoid getting infected?  I was...

I heard that the year before the virus wasn't quite so funny.  I wasn't actually a member of EnWorld then, but on the thread discussing the SigVirus this past year, I remember it being said that the year before the virus completely removed the sigs from everyone.  I guess everyone should be glad this time it was only a little funny instead of a great nuisance.

I wonder why some people have not deleted the SigVirus stuff in the sigs.  I guess some people think it's funny or something.

I wonder what will happen next year [assuming something WILL happen...]


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 5, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I wonder what will happen next year [assuming something WILL happen...]




...they never expect THE SPANISH INQUISITION!


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 5, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Plane Sailing*
> ...they never expect THE SPANISH INQUISITION!




You know, I wouldn't expect it, but as often as I've seen/heard that, I wouldn't be surprised either.  If there was a FRENCH Inquisition, THEN I'd be surprised.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing is planned for April Fool's. We don't do juvenille pranks around here.



If you believe that....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 5, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Nothing is planned for April Fool's. We don't do juvenille pranks around here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that....




WhAT???!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Michael Morris*
> Nothing is planned for April Fool's.




Or at least YET, right?  I mean, April is MONTHS away from now...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Hehe, how did you avoid getting infected?  I was...



I didn't click the link that got people infected. I figured something was up.


			
				Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I wonder why some people have not deleted the SigVirus stuff in the sigs.  I guess some people think it's funny or something.



I know some users keep the SigVirus in their sigs for just that reason.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I wonder why some people have not deleted the SigVirus stuff in the sigs.  I guess some people think it's funny or something.



I do know/suspect that a lot of people have sigs turned off.

I, for one, don't see anyone's sigs.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 8, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I, for one, don't see anyone's sigs.



Not even mine? 

(pouts)

-Dave


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 8, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I, for one, don't see anyone's sigs.




Ah?

__________________
Plane Sailing
(Enworld mod)
If you need to email me click here
Come visit my website: http://www.n.a.white.dsl.pipex.com/frp/
and read my Storyhour: The Kyri Chronicles - _last updated a long while ago _


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 8, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> That SigVirus april fool's joke was soooo funny. I keep seeing those "fools" with their sig lines and I can't help from laughing all over again. I hope for something like that again next year.




Oh, you're absolutely right!   

The sig virus was hillarious! I had a sig as long as my arm that day. I'm happy to see that some people are still infected and "spreading the disease."

Thanks for reminding us all what a great time that was.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

From what I heard, Crothian found a way into the hidden forum and actually replied to it.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 9, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Not even mine?
> 
> (pouts)



_Especially_ yours! 


			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Ah?



Drat. Foiled again.

But I digress. I've found that turning sigs off has vastly improved my ENWorld reading experience.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 9, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Or at least YET, right?  I mean, April is MONTHS away from now...




Since I love watching people squirm in pain I'll just let you know I have something perfectly and totally evil planned for April Fool's Day... Mwa ha ha ha..


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> From what I heard, Crothian found a way into the hidden forum and actually replied to it.



 Crothian's posts span all forums.


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crothian's posts span all forums.



Some sages theorize that all posts are but letters in Crothian's metapost, spelling out the future of gaming.

Daniel


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 9, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> From what I heard, Crothian found a way into the hidden forum and actually replied to it.



There is no such thing as the secret forum. Honest.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 10, 2005)

The first rule about secret forum is that you don't talk about secret forum.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> The first rule about secret forum is that you don't talk about secret forum.



You guys crack me up.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Sep 11, 2005)

You're telling me I can _remove_ "sigvirus" from my sig?

I'll get right on it.

AR


----------

